# Berd Pharmaceuticals scam or not?



## slaevb571 (Oct 1, 2015)

I have seen Berd Pharmaceuticals being pushed at evo very hard the last few months. The reviews are stellar however the good part of them are by the mods and staff and new members that popup out of nowhere. I'm some what skeptical of berd pharmaceuticals simply based on how hard these guys are being pushed. Clearly there is a motive or somebody on the staff is on the take. I also noticed they are running a website that is hosted on a US server and now I see evo is removing all domestic steroid sources... except berd pharma.

Have you use berd pharmaceuticals and if so how was your experience?


----------



## bsw5 (Oct 1, 2015)

Evo is pushing berd pharma because they are the ones making it. Just like their liver support and all that other garbage they have. I think it's n2 support or something like that. Why you think they kicked off all sources? Evo is nothing but a big scam man.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes, big scam by elitefitness trained scum bags that have a greenlight tagged on them. All staff are to be smashed on site. I was banned twice for speaking of the scams. If you still have friends there spread the word by pm.
There is a thread at meso(thinkste*oids.co*) started by a former mod from evo(hurricane187) who laid out the scam quite articulately.


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 8, 2015)

Is this evo your speaking of the need2build muscle guy? I think he makes like hcgenerate and n2guard or some bullshit like that. Same dude?


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 8, 2015)

Its the same dude I believe that does the youtube videos where he always starts off showing his abs. He has a video on how to run everything under the sun (juice, sarms, peps, hgh, slin...) and he talks about his cycles yet he is skinny as fuq. He is just super shreaded. I saw some of his videos years ago and he was talking about his past dbol cycle and I was like "you lift?". How do you take advice from a guy thats like a buck 40 soaking wet...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 8, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> Its the same dude I believe that does the youtube videos where he always starts off showing his abs. He has a video on how to run everything under the sun (juice, sarms, peps, hgh, slin...) and he talks about his cycles yet he is skinny as fuq. He is just super shreaded. I saw some of his videos years ago and he was talking about his past dbol cycle and I was like "you lift?". How do you take advice from a guy thats like a buck 40 soaking wet...



That would be Dylan Gemmeli or however you spell his name. He's a tool.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 8, 2015)

bsw5 said:


> I don't think the Dylan guy sells the n2garbage



He recommends them and advocates their use. He may not be physically selling the product but he certainly endorses their use.


----------



## curtisvill (Oct 8, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> He recommends them and advocates their use. He may not be physically selling the product but he certainly endorses their use.



He used to, not any more.  He got fed up with their game and split or they dumped him.  I heard both stories so I am not to sure which one to believe.  I saw some of the prices on Berd products, holy $hit are they high.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 8, 2015)

curtisvill said:


> He used to, not any more.  He got fed up with their game and split or they dumped him.  I heard both stories so I am not to sure which one to believe.  I saw some of the prices on Berd products, holy $hit are they high.



Berd claims to be a pharmaceutical company in over 20 countries. That's the first lie....


----------



## curtisvill (Oct 8, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Berd claims to be a pharmaceutical company in over 20 countries. That's the first lie....



Look, I am no Dylan fan but in all fairness this is not his doing. Berd is an EVO source supposedly run by big Rick rock and the powers that be behind N2BM.


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 8, 2015)

Ahh I see. I thought Dylan was the one that owned N2BM.


----------



## curtisvill (Oct 9, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> Ahh I see. I thought Dylan was the one that owned N2BM.



No, he was just the lead spokesperson and head cheerleader.


----------



## FlurDizzle (Feb 18, 2016)

Okay, so I waa just putting togehter a shopping cart on RM the other day and then started finding all of these RM scam threads. So, wtf is going on here. And how do I find a legit source then?


----------



## FlurDizzle (Feb 18, 2016)

Yeah, I get it. But other than knowing someone who goes to Mexico them self or going to Mexico yourself there seems to be no one with answers.


----------



## MAD King (May 10, 2016)

FlurDizzle said:


> Okay, so I waa just putting togehter a shopping cart on RM the other day and then started finding all of these RM scam threads. So, wtf is going on here. And how do I find a legit source then?



Same here. After having items in the card for over $500 I was skeptical and started searching and landed here.
What I really don't understand is, everyone is complaining what scammers some sites are, but when you ask for a legit source the response is "do not buy online" or shit like that.
WTF


----------



## 7 iron (May 10, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Step 1: Don't buy gear from a website.



It is always quoted on here ( DO NOT BUY GEAR FROM A WEBSITE !!!!!! ) well that is most people's only option , unless somebody wants to give up a source , and on this forum that does not happen !!! So I am just saying when people always say you are stupid from buying from a website , well then give these poor guys another option !!! Until then if they ask about a certain website , either give them some substantive input or just stay quiet .


----------



## Jaydub (May 10, 2016)

Well.. I'm sure there are good, solid sources around, but the guys that know them aren't gonna put them at risk by telling someone they don't know about them. Years ago people got loose at the lips about sources and lots of bad stuff happened.


----------



## Jaydub (May 10, 2016)

So yeah, the advice "do not buy from a website" is very good advice. Follow that for now bud. You're better off not losing money. I know it's frustrating, but that advice isn't meant in a bad way. Guys are looking out for ya


----------



## Lean_dude27 (May 11, 2016)

berd pharm are a scam, they say they r pharm grade but they are actually ran by the evo admins. my buddy got banned for posting his bloodworm after getting bunk gear and rather then berd p rep apologizing or sending better gear he warned him saying you will be banned for posting wrong bloods LOL wtf? stay away from evo and any of their sources!


----------



## Lean_dude27 (May 11, 2016)

first board iv seen that tells you don't use caber use some other otc shit and hcg is nasty use hcgenerate from one of their sources? wtf?


----------



## gymrat827 (May 11, 2016)

I use to work for them years ago.  they are all a scam.  use to be with N2BM and than they broke off.

Dylan is or was the new Nate.  spokes guy or lil bitch.  Evo just bans anyone saying anything bad about them.  i started more and more names to join and just fuked with them a bit.......til every IP address i had access to was banned.    

all of it is sh!tty and then they get into the sarms they sell.........which are just water in the 1st place too.  Evo/N2BM or Dylan's.  both are bunk.  All Evo/N2BM or whatever Dylan got into is just for cash too.   Like the $100 tes boosters.  Id pay like 8 bux for a bottle, they do give a lil libido boost before you go break some ladies hips in bed.  but aside that, worthless.


----------



## MAD King (May 11, 2016)

OK. Berd Phonyceuticals is on my black list.

Thanks


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Jun 30, 2016)

biggerben692000 said:


> Yes, big scam by elitefitness trained scum bags that have a greenlight tagged on them. All staff are to be smashed on site. I was banned twice for speaking of the scams. If you still have friends there spread the word by pm.
> There is a thread at meso (thinkste*oids.co*) started by a former mod from evo(hurricane187) who laid out the scam quite articulately.



biggerben: "If you still have friends there spread the word by pm."

But that's why those puss-oozing anuses require that users have 100 posts before they - users are able to send and receive PMs. muskate and the other thieves know that virtually all of their victims will purchase HCGenerate and other such garbage long before they reach the 100-post mark. So by the time anyone could warn them, they have already sent their money to those assholes. 

biggerben: "There is a thread at meso (thinkste*oids.co*) started by a former mod from evo (hurricane187) who laid out the scam quite articulately."

I'd like to read that.


----------



## AR10 (Jun 30, 2016)

MAD King said:


> Same here. After having items in the card for over $500 I was skeptical and started searching and landed here.
> What I really don't understand is, everyone is complaining what scammers some sites are, but when you ask for a legit source the response is "do not buy online" or shit like that.
> WTF



Me too. I spent time at those other forums and ended up on several websites that they shill for with stuff in my cart, but never was comfortable with it. Then I landed here. I don't remember how I even found this place but I'm glad I did, because even though I may not have a good source yet I know what NOT to do and I still have my cash. At least I can spend it on a couple of bottles of good Bourbon. I consider that a win.


----------



## Truthstar (Jul 1, 2016)

This is some real CIA and Days of Our Lives all blended together. And who gets left out to dry? The working man. Oh Jimmy Hoffa, will you please come back to us and organize this shit.


----------



## lexus7977 (Mar 4, 2017)

AR10 said:


> Me too. I spent time at those other forums and ended up on several websites that they shill for with stuff in my cart, but never was comfortable with it. Then I landed here. I don't remember how I even found this place but I'm glad I did, because even though I may not have a good source yet I know what NOT to do and I still have my cash. At least I can spend it on a couple of bottles of good Bourbon. I consider that a win.



Amen Bro.  Thank gawd for this thread.  Had about $650 in my cart over at ro*dm*ss.com and was tempted to pull the trigger.  Glad I listened to my spidey sense.  The quest for another reliable online source continues... 
I am finding it really difficult to buy local in Portland.


----------

